# bandsaw 4x6 quick lockdown for miter cuts



## wolframore (Dec 5, 2014)

I got tired of looking for tools and having to reach under to lock down the miter clamp for cutting angles on the 4x6.  So couple upgrades:

I took some hex rods and cut a piece off to make a locking nut.

Then I got a ratcheting handle from Harbor Freight and pressed it into the bolt on top.  Look one hand and no more reaching down.

It works very well and saves me time cause I'm always looking for tools!


----------

